# :: ECS Tuning :: R50/R52/R53 ECS GEOMET Rotors|Free Shipping!!!!!!



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

We're excited; and with good reason. ECS Tuning proudly introduces our new line of premium, corrosion-resistant rotors: GEOMET.

GEOMET is a special coating containing metal oxides, zinc, and aluminum flakes, sprayed over the entire rotor surface to ensure complete coverage, and baked on at 600 degrees to form a durable and attractive silver-gray finish that fights rust far better than paints or other conventional coatings.

Slotted or drilled and slotted, you can expect your new GEOMET rotors to outperform and outlast stock rotors, and look great behind your alloy wheels.






Click HERE for R50 ECS GEOMET Rotors

Click HERE for R52 ECS GEOMET Rotors

Click HERE for R53 ECS GEOMET Rotors​


----------

